# My DIY flip-front canopy



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

On my new tank I decided to make a light fixture. The front half lifts open and gives plenty of access the the tank without having to reach over an extra tall chunk of wood. The lights are 4ft shop lights from home depot with 2 6500k and 2 4100k bulbs. Anywho, here it is:
Test fit in progress:









Painted and going together:









On the tank and open:









Shut:









Only thing it's missing is a splash guard. I might cut slots into the support legs to be able to slide some plastic under the lights for that. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks good, like you said the spash guard is very important so you dont fry anything with water splashing up and hitting it, but looks really good


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

nice work.. yep the splash guard is a definate good idea


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

looks really nice, does one of the lights flip up with the lid (looks like it)? Thats pretty intresting. yeah a splashguard would be a great idea, unless you want the gordans fisherman comein over for dinner (fried fish, yeah I know corny). I had a heater shatter in my tank one time luckly the tank wasn't grounded, atleast until I walked up and touched the water myself, then Pow !!! scared the crap out of me and all my fish ( happened a long time ago).


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

bigcountry10 said:


> looks really nice, does one of the lights flip up with the lid (looks like it)? Thats pretty intresting. yeah a splashguard would be a great idea, unless you want the gordans fisherman comein over for dinner (fried fish, yeah I know corny). I had a heater shatter in my tank one time luckly the tank wasn't grounded, atleast until I walked up and touched the water myself, then Pow !!! scared the crap out of me and all my fish ( happened a long time ago).


Yes, the top is split in two so half of the lights do lift up and away. 
I do like fried fish, though I've never tried danio.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

something tells me it would require a lot of danio to make a meal though.


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

nice work. nice lookin tank too.


----------

